# Where is the starter in a 02 Pathfinder???



## tgrace (Jun 1, 2007)

Anyone know where the starter is located in a 2002 Pathfinder? I am getting a little hesitation when she starts. Checked the alternator & battery and they are fine. I would just like to have it tested before I am left stranded somewhere.

Thanks in advance-


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

Usually 10 O Clock position on the flywheel. Are you sure your up to the task of removing & reinstalling it(since you can't even find it)?

X


----------



## coolnesss (Dec 23, 2003)

Clean the battery cable contacts first before you look to the starter. I just did mine, and even though it all looked perfect outside, once I took the contact off the battery post, it was all cruddy inside.
No more hesitation at all now.


----------



## tgrace (Jun 1, 2007)

Xeno said:


> Usually 10 O Clock position on the flywheel. Are you sure your up to the task of removing & reinstalling it(since you can't even find it)?
> 
> X


I?m not doing it myself (my mechanic/cousin is). But i feel like i should try to find things on my own as part of the learning process. Thanks for the input


----------



## tgrace (Jun 1, 2007)

coolnesss said:


> Clean the battery cable contacts first before you look to the starter. I just did mine, and even though it all looked perfect outside, once I took the contact off the battery post, it was all cruddy inside.
> No more hesitation at all now.


i will try that too. thanks


----------

